# Just got the New Vinly Turbo



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

I got the new vinyl from my guy and got it on the car. Started with getting the chrome pice on the trunk painted the same color of the car. Now i had a nice place to put the new sticker. Check it out! Even did the engine cover after i painted it.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Whats with the half tinted tails? Lol

Otherwise, I like the Turbo badges, especially on the engine cover.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

That turbo sticker looks like the perfect fit on the coil cover. BTW did you stripe both sides of the front fenders?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Whats with the half tinted tails? Lol
> 
> Otherwise, I like the Turbo badges, especially on the engine cover.


I figured it was for state inspection purposes if so I will find out if that's legal in my state.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Got excited for a second. Thought there was a new vendor for turbos lol. Looks good, really stands out.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> Whats with the half tinted tails? Lol
> 
> 
> Otherwise, I like the Turbo badges, especially on the engine cover.


i am working on them at this point. tried the nite shades thing and did not like it. so my painter is going to mix 10% black with 90% clear and shoot them. looks so much better than nite shades



AutumnCruzeRS said:


> That turbo sticker looks like the perfect fit on the coil cover. BTW did you stripe both sides of the front fenders?


no just the driver side



Mick said:


> Got excited for a second. Thought there was a new vendor for turbos lol. Looks good, really stands out.


sorry. i wish some one was building a new turbo for us


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

smorey78 said:


> sorry. i wish some one was building a new turbo for us


Well, there IS currently a Garrett turbo that is larger than stock and fits the 1.4L. However I do believe it has a $4k price tag, and not that many have done it (probably because of price and whether or not its long term reliable).


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

The turbo setup is $3899.99 from endtank usa but its the intercooler package, turbo package, all new piping and all new bolts, flanges, a new aluminum intake manifold, and 3" exhaust setup.

http://www.endtankusa.com/store/index.php?_a=product&product_id=4

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

There's no aluminum intake?


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> Well, there IS currently a Garrett turbo that is larger than stock and fits the 1.4L. However I do believe it has a $4k price tag, and not that many have done it (probably because of price and whether or not its long term reliable).





kobowm said:


> The turbo setup is $3899.99 from endtank usa but its the intercooler package, turbo package, all new piping and all new bolts, flanges, a new aluminum intake manifold, and 3" exhaust setup.
> 
> Chevrolet Cruze 1.4L Turbo Kit - EndtankUSA.com - (Powered by CubeCart)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


yes i knew all about them but i don't consider them just because price and reliability. I think that is maxed out and would need to upgrade some internals first. but i do think vtunner has an upgraded turbo...just take the stock one and machines it...


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

Just curious, how many more HP or TQ did all those turbo stickers give you? Are they so no one says, "Hey I wonder if that is the turbo Cruze"?



smorey78 said:


> I got the new vinyl from my guy and got it on the car. Started with getting the chrome pice on the trunk painted the same color of the car. Now i had a nice place to put the new sticker. Check it out! Even did the engine cover after i painted it.
> 
> View attachment 11203
> 
> ...


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

getblended said:


> Just curious, how many more HP or TQ did all those turbo stickers give you? Are they so no one says, "Hey I wonder if that is the turbo Cruze"?


I was waiting for someone to ask the most obvious question, lol... ccasion14:


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

well from what i understand the manifold is actually a separate purchase but the only thing you need additional is a new fuel rail system which can also be purchased from end tank.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

what...i got 2 visible stickers on the outside of the car...the la mans strips and the turbo sticker. instead of going with the turbo emblem like everyone else, i did some thing different. i think its tasteful, simple and looks good


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

I like the vinyl. Its more flashy. Where did you pick them up from?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

smorey78 said:


> what...i got 2 visible stickers on the outside of the car...the la mans strips and the turbo sticker. instead of going with the turbo emblem like everyone else, i did some thing different. i think its tasteful, simple and looks good


I'll have to agree with this comment. Tasteful and different.

I only counted 2 but the pictures are doubled so I could see how someone might have counted 4 lol


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

the strips are from here
Precut Le Mans Style Hash Mark Kit for Chevrolet Cruze


and the TURBO i had made.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

I have to say I'm only a fan of the red turbo cover on the engine. The rest just looks too ricer-ish to me. You did a nice job applying all of it though.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Do you mind showing me what the car looks like from the rear without the turbo sticker? I want to do this for my car, and i want to show my Fiancee it looks good. lol


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks good/clean. Are your emblems Plastidipped?


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Do you mind showing me what the car looks like from the rear without the turbo sticker? I want to do this for my car, and i want to show my Fiancee it looks good. lol












is that better


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

cronyjabrony said:


> Looks good/clean. Are your emblems Plastidipped?


yes they all are


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Sorry to necro an old thread, but I just ordered the LeMans Hash stripes.
My question is, would it look stupid with the existing pinstriping?
I mean, I would trim the pinstripe to accommodate the Hash stripes..
Sorry about the lighting...it looks like the stripes but it's not


----------

